# Auto-sync button missing



## bripriuk (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi

A strange thing has happened, the Auto-sync button in my Library module has gone - I only have the 'Sync Metadata' button. It was there last week as I use it a lot, but it was gone yesterday. I've just updated to 4.1, and it's still gone. I've set the Metadata>Enable Auto Sync in the menu, but no change. Is there anything else I can Try? I'm on Vista 64. Screenshots:






All help appreciated 

Brian Price


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 12, 2012)

I reckon you're probably thinking of the Auto Sync in the Develop Module, which IS still there.
I don't recall there being an Auto Sync in the Library Module at all...


----------



## jimburgess (Jun 12, 2012)

You are likely in grid view, where auto sync is not available. In Loupe, Compare and Survey views the button is present (it says Sync when off and AutoSync when on).

I think this feature was added in LR 3.6? or thereabout.


----------



## bripriuk (Jun 12, 2012)

Chris

It was definitely there, I used it all the time. See option 5 in

http://help.adobe.com/en_US/lightroom/using/WS67a9e0c3a11b14965f97b16b1265250a49e-8000.html

Brian


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 12, 2012)

"You are likely in grid view, where auto sync is not available."

Correct, it's only there in Loupe view.


----------



## bripriuk (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, that was it. I don't know why I didn't notice that before.

Brian


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 12, 2012)

I stand corrected, just goes to show how I never use the Quick Develop Module...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually, I think there's a bit of a 'preferences' bug involved here. Both LR3 and LR4 on my Desktop, and LR4 on my laptop, look like this in the Library module (in Grid view):



But LR3 on the laptop looks OK. (Brian, what you're seeing now is correct, sorry!).

After resetting LR4 preferences on the laptop, and LR3 preferences on the desktop, they both reverted to the correct display. I'm going to think about resetting LR4 preferences on my desktop....I might prefer the 'incorrect' version.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think it's anything to do with Prefs, Jim, or Quick Develop, Chris. When you are in Library's Loupe view and have multiple items selected in Filmstrip, Sync can be switched to AutoSync.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2012)

John, as I said I was in *Grid* view.

On my Laptop, after resetting preferences:



On my Desktop, preferences not as yet reset:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 12, 2012)

I do have a recollection of AutoSync having a button in Grid view at one stage... maybe it was beta time.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 12, 2012)

Too funny, the Autosync is activated by the little switch to the left of Sync!! Do recall it being mentioned, etc but have never used it!!
aLearn something every day or just remember!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 13, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I do have a recollection of AutoSync having a button in Grid view at one stage... maybe it was beta time.



Well, 3 out of 4 of my current LR3/LR4 environments still have that button in Grid view, which revert to 'normal' if I reset my prefs....maybe a hangover from betas, but am pretty sure I reset my prefs when upgrading from LR4beta to 4.0.


----------



## bripriuk (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments.
I think I've worked it out, metadata is always 'auto-synced' in Grid View so the switch isn't needed, and I didn't notice it was not there when I was working.

Brian


----------

